
Kotlin/JVM library and CLI to scrape posts and attachments from social networks - sokomishalov
https://github.com/SokoMishaLov/skraper
======
sokomishalov
Cli tool and kotlin library which allows scraping posts with media and other
meta info from various sources without any authorization or full page
rendering. Based on Kotlin/JVM coroutines and JSoup.

